
Is this a new cold war with China? - ss_y2n
https://altslate.substack.com/p/open-it-up
======
realpanzer
It is going to be an expensive one: [https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/tech-
cold-war-between-us-a...](https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/tech-cold-war-
between-us-and-china-will-cost-35-trillion-just-next-five-years)

